# help wanted



## zebdog (Jul 28, 2009)

not sure if this is right forum but there goes.

my problem is pc freezing,
sometimes this happens at the acer logo stage, at other times it gets past this to the starting windows page and then freezes.
other times windows starts up normally then when i use it, again it freezes. 
i can be checking email or looking at pictures or anything, when it says in the top left corner not responding, the blue circle appears and goes round, the screen has like a pale white covering and then the mouse and keyboard stop working.but before keyboard stops i am unable to start task manager, press ctrl+alt+del nothing happens.

all i can do is press the on button for about 10 seconds until pc turns off, then turn on again. after which i dont get any problems and can run pc for hours.
i have used malware software it found nothing, antivirus found nothing, neither did ad aware, ccleaner or advanced system care. tried all these in normal and safe mode. 
can anyone help please


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

This is the overclocking forum.

Have you overclocked your pc? if not then your in the wrong place but we can help.

What are the specs of your pc? (CPU, RAM, power supply etc) 

what operating system are you using? (Vista or XP)

Do you regularly clean out temporary files?

Sounds to me like you may need more RAM but post your specs etc and we can have a look and try to determin the issue.


----------



## zebdog (Jul 28, 2009)

i am running windows 7 evaluation copy.
my pc is using its max amount of ram 4gb.

my processor is amd athlon 64x2 4200 +
hard drive is 160gb
yes i clean temp files regulary.
pc is an acer aspire t180


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You could have a power supply or motherboard issue.

Do all the fans inside the computer work?

Are you running a lot of applications at the same time?

Have you overclocked this PC?


----------



## zebdog (Jul 28, 2009)

yes the fans are working.
no not a lot of programs working and no i have not overclocked pc


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you installed anything new before this started happening?


----------



## zebdog (Jul 28, 2009)

no i havent installed anything this problem happened when i had vista installed as the pc came with it preinstalled. and i reinstalled vista from acer recovery disc made from installed instrutions. i have installed windows 7 and problem continues


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If this has been happening since you got the pc, why didn't you take it back to where you got it from?

Seems to me like it maybe a little underpowered or something. Maybe the recovery disk didn't install some necessary files.


----------



## zebdog (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.
Contacted acer who took it back and fixed problem it turned out to be a faulty hdd. They replaced it


----------

